# Calendula (pot marigold) Pollen



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I've grown these for several years but have never seen bees working them. They reseed themselves every year are drought tolerant and bloom for quite a long period even surviving a light frost. We are in the 70's this weekend and expecting snow tomorrow. Maybe calendula has a low protein value?
Anyone know?








Fabian


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I've grown them in the past three years. Here they keep blooming from mid-June to early December (or to the first hard frost), but honey bees never show interest until ~mid November, when the majority of other flowers are gone.


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

Calendula is a weed in our acreage (I and bees love weeds), self seeds and blooms throughout the growing season and our bees love it. http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/2011/10/bees-luv-calendula.html


----------

